# Driver Realtek 8129 pour Linux ou OS X



## SuperCed (16 Juillet 2002)

Ou puis-je trouver le driver pour les cartes ethernet de type Realtek 8129 pour Linux ou OS X?

J'ai une carte MacSense et apparemment, pour OS 9 et Windows, c'est le meme que pour Realtek 8129.

Ou je trouve ca moi?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Pour OS X j en ai aucune idée, mais sous Linux (dans le cas de la Mandrake) il y a 99% de chance qu'il la gère tout seul avec des drivers génériques...


----------



## SuperCed (17 Juillet 2002)

Ben pour le moment, il semble pas la reconnaitre la carte.
J'ai pas la mandrake, j'ai yellow dog linux.
On m'a deconseille d'installer la mandrake...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Ben le gas qui t as dit ca moi je l em.... :-D La mandrake ca rulez tout /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif na /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## SuperCed (17 Juillet 2002)

On me l'a deconseille en me disant que c'etait aussi instable que Windoze, que c'etait lourd.
On m'a plutot conseille les BSD, Darwin, Debian et Yellow dog.
Je ne pouvait mettre facilement que Yellow dog...
Mais pour ma carte reseau, ca m'aide pas beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2002)

Ben je contredis tout ca /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif La Mandrake 8.2 est excellente /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Pour une fois que les francais font qqc de bien  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

